# Berliner Salzkuchen (Berlin salt cake)



## Susi (Aug 5, 2005)

This is a typical receipe for men who after a hard day of work in the early days in Berlin enjoyed a glass of beer and the salt cakes.

17 oz of flour
3 tablespoons of Baking Powder
1 teaspoon of salt
1 teaspoon of cumin
2 cups of Weiss Beer or any lager

To cover the salt balls

1 teaspoon of salt and cumin
grease proof paper


Mix all the ingedients together.  Add the beer and mix together to  make a smooth dough.
Make about 20 round balls and roll them in the salt/cumin mixture. Place in the middle of the oven on grease proof paper, and bake at 400 F or gas 6 for about 35 mins or until brown.

Susi


----------



## karaburun (Aug 7, 2005)

Hi Susi,

do you mean Salt pretzels???
Meinst Du Salz brezeln?? 

I don´t know any bread, who called that...
Also das habe ich so noch nie gehoert...

greetings from Germany
Tanja


----------



## Susi (Aug 7, 2005)

hi,

no, it s not bretzeln, its just like Brötchen (bread rolls).
Susi


----------

